# Digitrax Super Empire Builder, Decent DCC?



## Big Windy (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an chance to purchase a used Empire Builder for $175.00. It looks like new w/a wired throttle. Decent buy? A good unit or should I be looking at another model or brand? I missed one w/radio control for $150.00. Are these bad units because I keep seeing alot of them cheap.Any advise or opinions are welcome. I just started back into MR again and would hate to buy a lemon or something useless.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No question,Digitrax is one of the top brands and it's definitely a worthy set quality wise.Now,setting a price is a little tougher.What comes with it?The DB150 that is the core of the system sells for this price alone?What's the throttle?A DT400?If so,yes it's a decent buy assuming it's functional.It's a nice starter set but be aware that Digitrax has much more potent sets with DCS100/DCS200 command stations,wich have more available functions.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The Digitrax Empire Builder has one down fall over the Super Chief, The Empire Builder lacks the ability for a seperate Programing track. you have to program on the main.
If you want that ability you just need to add a PR3 and then you can do the same things that the Super Chief will do.
What number is the trottle?
Price is good!


----------



## Big Windy (Feb 2, 2012)

Dt400


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can up grade a DT400 to either a DT402, DT402R, or DT402D, and get all the functions of the new throttles.


----------

